# Easy-weeding Fonts



## caroline d. (Feb 28, 2008)

Today I started a job that uses LiSong Pro as the font for the logo. To my great delight this font looks great and is easy to weed. Got me thinking, what if we compile a list of fonts that are easy weeding so we can recommend them to customers? I know i have used a few that were NIGHTMARES!

Anybody else have a font that they find looks great (i.e. not comic sans) and is easy to weed?


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

i've always found "stencil" or "block" extremely easy to weed. i can't say it's a "great" font - but it has it's applications.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I like Cooper Black and Arial Rounded cause of all their rounded edges. 

Copperplate gothic, even though it's one of my favorite fonts, goes under the nightmare category. 

Ballpark is another one of my favorites, but can be a nightmare to weed depending on its application. If you forget to weld it, you end up with multiple cuts on the letters too.

Script fonts in general can be a major pain too.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Good question, never thought about it!

I find most standard fonts easy to weed based on a given point size. Thus, the larger the point size, the better. I usually stay away from very curly or hard to read fonts (like Medival). 

The most recent font I used was called "College" to make a custom sports tee.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Princeton is also a college style font...I'd imagine it is just as easy to weed.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

I will add my findings about which fonts are easy to weed here:

I downloaded my fonts from Free Fonts, Cool Fonts - UrbanFonts.com for free without catching cold, virus, etc. My focus were fonts I thought looked easy to cut or rhinestone. I was also interested in finding distressed looking fonts that might weed easily. 

I wouldn't recommend using these fonts in conjunction with vinyl:
Benny Blanco
Gesso
Urban Rubber

All other fonts shown in my attachment were very easy to weed or medium-easy to weed. 

The fonts I tried out are as follows, in the order they appear in the picture:

Aerosol
Breakaway
DJ 4Skin
Fatso
Gesso
Merlin
Nonstop
Persona
Seraphim
4Yeostamp
Scarecrow
Brad
Tanline

My favorites with using vinyl turned out Aerosol, Breakaway and Persona.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks so much!


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Just bumping this up.

I discovered searching for "Stencil Fonts" is a goldmine.


----------

